# Traeger wood pellet smoker/grill



## peegee69 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hey everyone,
This is my first thread and wanted to say, "What a great forum!"  I'm thinking about buying a Traeger smoker in the near future and wondered if any of you have them and what do you think of them.  I have a small insulated electric smoker (1,000 watts) that works great for salmon, but I can't keep the heat high enough for things like pork butt.  I tried my propane barbeque to smoke and it worked fantastic.  My wife said it was the best pulled pork she's had yet!  Guess I'm doing most of the cooking now (heh-heh).  Anyway, any info on the Traeger Lil Texas or Texas size would be greatly appreciated...
Phill


----------



## pigcicles (Aug 11, 2007)

BigAl and JavaJoe should be along to give you some good info on the Treager smokers. You can search for threads by them to get started with.

Try this link to posts by BigAl
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...id=43802&pp=25

You can start with the last page and work your way back


----------



## gspot (Aug 11, 2007)

I received the Tex for my birthday in June....love it!  I got last years model on clearance (I saved $400 off SRP).  If you get one, make sure to get the electronic thermostat....I also have the regular temp gauge on top of the grill (it's nice to see the temp gradient).

I highly recommend the grill...easy to use...food tastes great!!

Have fun!

Glenn


----------



## peegee69 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks PC, I'll do that.


----------



## peegee69 (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks Gspot.  My wife if a little leary of paying 7-900 for "another" barbeque.  This might help convince her.
Phill


----------



## gspot (Aug 12, 2007)

I just noticed where you live....I live in Cashmere WA and purchased my grill in Snohomish....your quite a bit closer.  Here is the website:  http://www.traegerizedbbq.com/

The lil' Tex is $499...it's last years model, but who cares!!

FYI, 

g


----------



## dirty ole phil (Aug 12, 2007)

*I was on the Traeger users eb site and there was quite a bunch of cooks that had trouble letting the Machine run stand alone.  I seams they had trouble with the pellets sticking to the sides of the hopper and letting the fire go out.  Since I haven't tried the stand alone at night, all may cooking is done during the early morning to later at night.  Besides I just can't help myself from not looking and fussing with things so my hopper is always full.*


----------



## gspot (Aug 12, 2007)

I wonder why so many people have problems??  I cooked all night on mine last night.....   http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=7285

no problems here.  

Keep the hopper full and dry.  I don't think I would have bought the grill without the electric thermostat.

g


----------



## javajoe (Aug 12, 2007)

No problems here. I bought the larger one. Works great. I also installed the digital thermometer. I was totally new to smokers so it was all new to me. Lots of fun and get a cover. I live in a dry climate so I don't get any condensation really to speak of. Maybe that's the problem they were talking about. I leave mine in the hopper all the time and they are always dry. Feel free to PM me with any concerns. I think all smokers are great. It's the person who is doing the smoking that makes the difference. It was the first store I went in to that sold nothing but Pellet Munchers. Sure is alot less mess. I only vacuum mine out with a dust buster about every 10 smokes and there is barely any ash when I do. Burns nice and clean. Just do your homework on all smokers. There are so many out there. Good Luck
Lots of great folks on here to answer all your questions.
Now I'm addicted to 2 forums. The other one is Thumpertalk (Dirtbikes) G/F is not real pleased. OH WELL


----------



## peegee69 (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone for all the info.  My wife is convinced, so it will be coming pretty soon.  
Phill


----------



## dirty ole phil (Aug 13, 2007)

*JavaJoe, *
* Do you have the Traeger User's group forum.  I had it but it got lost and I can't find them.  If you can would you email it to me at [email protected]  I think this is a much better forum then the Traeger group but just like to read about there problems.  I gonna give you 3 ATTA BOYS*


----------



## adb551 (Aug 24, 2007)

I have great things about the Traeger line. But I have to admit I like to tend the fire. My old Brinkman offset and I have spent many hours together.


----------



## bigal (Aug 24, 2007)

Each to their own.  The smoker won't make the food taste better, it's the cook.  Traeger isn't the best thing out there, for everyone.  Like all smokers it has it's +'s and -'s.  

If you are a busy person who likes good "Q", than a traeger will be great.  A set it and foreget it type of smoker/grill.  

If your hobby is smoke'n and can devote time to smoke'n, then I'd go w/a stick burner(although I've never had one).  

I've had food off a stick burner and it was not even close to what I have made, but I didn't think they got into it as much as I do.  I'd love to have the chance for me to cook side by side w/a stick burner, by myself.  Keeping all things equal(as much as possible) and see/taste the difference.  

BUT!!!  No matter what you cook on(pellet, stick, coal, elec, gas, sidewalk) if you and your family like it, then power to ya.  

If it were the smoker that made the meat, then we all would have the same smoker.  If you all were as smart as I am you all would have a pellet pooper, live in w.KS, live harvest to harvest, and drink cheap beer.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






got an idea for a new thread, gotta go before it leaves this little mind of mine.


----------

